# 5.5 gen supercharger



## biglux1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything about the vq35de supercharger, I heard that ripmodds was designing one but I would like to boost my car, whether or not it's supercharger or turbo, but i can't find anything


:idhitit:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Custommaxima, PFI Speed, HLH, and a few others all have VQ30DE _turbo_ kits that can be adapted without too much trouble.

It's not easy and requires some fabrication, but it's not too hard-- the VQ35DE is pretty similar to the VQ30DE. I haven't actually seen any such installs but having seen plenty of Maximas and VQ's, the major differences are minimal and the devil is the details.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

AFAIK, the biggest hurdle in FI for the VQ35 Maximas and Altimas has been because of the location of the VTCs, which make it physically impossible (or extremely difficult) to tailor a kit that will fit well.


----------



## biglux1 (Jan 29, 2007)

but if you used a centrifical supercharger shouldn't you be able to fit it a lot like the 350Z


----------



## acidjake75 (Dec 10, 2006)

brianw said:


> Custommaxima,


They are not around anymore..


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Didn't know that. Haven't used them in a few years. 

The VTC's shouldn't be an issue for a turbo.


----------



## biglux1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd rather supercharge but that's just me


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I've dealt with too many shredded accessory belts to want to deal with supercharging again. It's annoying to be halfway through four 20-minute hotlap sessions at Buttonwillow in the pits, seeing that the belt has skipped a rib, and having to work on a hot engine or risk shredding the belt in the next session.

That's just me.


----------

